# $2000 Budget??



## leopardforest

I have a $2000 budget, what should I get?

This what I want:
I will be doing a lot of photo editing and cad work, and some gaming.

i7 For sure
Dual Monitors (Ideally 24")
Good gaming, but doesnt need the best of the best, room to go SLI in the future
About 500GB to 1TB
DVD burner


I already have a keyboard and mouse.

What would you suggest??


----------



## Euklid

Start with the monitors. They will probably be $700 of your budget.
I got dual LG 22" 2ms 8000:1 Contrast for $460. The resolution
is only 1680x1050 on each one though.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

These aren't all the components you need, but take a look at them:

Intel Core i7 940 Nehalem Processor - $559.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115201

GIGABYTE GA-EX58-UD4P Motherboard - $260
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128374

Patriot Viper 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) - $97
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220365

Windows Vista Premium 64-bit - $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488


----------



## thandakid

checkout the thread "which one is better " in that the core i7 machine plus all the suggestions by bomberboysk ure gtx 275 1 card or gtx 285 and u can go sli later add another monitor to it the same 1 if you wish  and 1 tb hard drive that will complete your budget and your requirements


----------



## leopardforest

Marcin said:


> Start with the monitors. They will probably be $700 of your budget.
> I got dual LG 22" 2ms 8000:1 Contrast for $460. The resolution
> is only 1680x1050 on each one though.



LG nice! How do yo like them? I was looking at Samsung and LG they both seem really good?






thandakid said:


> checkout the thread "which one is better " in that the core i7 machine plus all the suggestions by bomberboysk ure gtx 275 1 card or gtx 285 and u can go sli later add another monitor to it the same 1 if you wish  and 1 tb hard drive that will complete your budget and your requirements




As far as video cards go, do you think the gtx 260 would be too small for 1920x1200 for decent game play on most games?


----------



## Euklid

leopardforest said:


> LG nice! How do yo like them? I was looking at Samsung and LG they both seem really good?



Definitely a pleasent step up from a bulky CRT.  I haven't tried any 
other LCD so I don't know how well it performs compared to other 
monitors. 

I also hear good things about dual Dell 24" and 30". But besides ACER 22"
at $159, which has a pretty misreable contrast ratio and usually comes
with a 5ms response time, I haven't found a lower price than the LG 
W2242 series. They are down to $189 CAD in most places.


----------



## thandakid

leopardforest said:


> LG nice! How do yo like them? I was looking at Samsung and LG they both seem really good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as video cards go, do you think the gtx 260 would be too small for 1920x1200 for decent game play on most games?


 i said read the comments and bomberboy clearly suggested gtx 275 so do I or gtx 285 if it can be fit in the budget since there are 2 24" monitors plus OS ALSO


----------



## Bodaggit23

2048Megabytes said:


> Intel Core i7 940 Nehalem Processor - $559.99


Save yourself $280.00 by choosing a i7 920
It specs the same except for the clock speed,
but the 920 can EASILY be overclocked to as
high as the 940.

Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem 2.66GHz ($279.99)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202


----------



## leopardforest

thandakid said:


> i said read the comments and bomberboy clearly suggested gtx 275 so do I or gtx 285 if it can be fit in the budget since there are 2 24" monitors plus OS ALSO



I cant find the thread....could you help me out?



Bodaggit23 said:


> Save yourself $280.00 by choosing a i7 920
> It specs the same except for the clock speed,
> but the 920 can EASILY be overclocked to as
> high as the 940.
> 
> Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem 2.66GHz ($279.99)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202



That was what I was thinking! Thank you!


----------



## leopardforest

What are people opinions on gtx 260's in SLI? Are they better than a single gtx 285?


----------



## thandakid

CPU 280
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202

Motherboard 235
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186169

Memory 6gb DDR3 1600 Mhz -  80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145236

Video Card - 2 GTX 260 SLI - 340
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150329

OR

Video Card GTX 285 - 320 (you can go SLI later if you want)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150334


Casing 150
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160

PSU 110
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

Hard Drive 95
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136317


Monitors 2  Monitors ASUS 23.6 inches(I know its and open box but the difference between the retail and open box was 80 bux each so.)

$306
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236052R

OS 100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488


Total
$1800 after MIR


You can double the RAM if you want


----------



## Bodaggit23

thandakid said:


> Video Card - 2 GTX 260 SLI - 340
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150329
> 
> OR
> 
> Video Card GTX 285 - 320 (you can go SLI later if you want)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150334


If you chose to SLI the 260's, you'll need a bigger power supply.

I don't really see a need to SLI anyway, unless you're going for
benchmarks, plus a single 285 should out perform 2 x 260's.

Nice list though.


----------



## thandakid

Bodaggit23 said:


> If you chose to SLI the 260's, you'll need a bigger power supply.
> 
> I don't really see a need to SLI anyway, unless you're going for
> benchmarks, plus a single 285 should out perform 2 x 260's.
> 
> Nice list though.



Thanks I also see no need for SLI 1 gtx 285 is enough or 1 GTX 275 if going for a budget one but anyways he has some space to fit a better PSU in his budget


----------



## bomberboysk

This is gonna be similar to thandakids but with no open box parts and a couple Changes/additions

*Case, Antec Twelve Hundred:* ($179.99)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043&Tpk=twelve hundred

*Cpu, Intel core i7 920:* ($279.99) Free Shipping
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202

*Mobo, Foxconn Bloodrage GTI X58 Motherboard:* ($234.99)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186169

*Os, Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit:* ($99.99) Free Shipping
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488

*Monitor, Asus VH236H 1920x1080 23" Monitor:* ($219.99ea $439.98 total) Free Shipping
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236059

*Graphics Card, XFX GTX 285 1GB, Free FarCry2 and COD5:* ($348.99, $318.99 After Rebate):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150334

*Power Supply, Corsair 850TX:* ($144.99, $119.99 after rebate) FREE SHIPPING
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009

*Memory, Corsair 6GB(3x2GB) DDR3 Tri Channel Memory Kit:* ($99.00, $79.00 after rebate) FREE SHIPPING:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145236

*HDD, Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB:* ($104.99) FREE SHIPPING
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284

*ODD, Samsung SATA Dvd+/- RW with lightscribe:*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151173

*Cpu Cooler, Xigmatek S1283 Dark Knight:* ($39.99) FREE SHIPPING
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233029

Total Before Rebates----------------------------------$1999.89
Total After Rebates-----------------------------------$1924.89

This will provide you with a very fast and very nice system, and will allow you the option to upgrade to SLI by adding another videocard in the future, and also the future possibilities of upgrading to 12gb of memory by adding in another 6Gb Tri Channel Memory Kit Plus the bloodrage motherboard comes with a free creative X-Fi built in Also, the caviar black drive is the high performance while the green line is the energy saving line, caviar black is best for performance


----------



## thandakid

Yepp i forgot the CPU cooler but bomberboy dont you think he should go for open box monitor as it is 80 bix cheaper he can buy the cabbles separately


----------



## bomberboysk

thandakid said:


> Yepp i forgot the CPU cooler but bomberboy dont you think he should go for open box monitor as it is 80 bix cheaper he can buy the cabbles separately



Openbox has a higher chance of failure plus only 30 day(or is it 90, still very short) warranty vs the 1 or 2 year warranty with asus, plus with openbox you have a higher likelyhood of scratches and whatnot.


----------



## thandakid

bomberboysk said:


> Openbox has a higher chance of failure plus only 30 day(or is it 90, still very short) warranty vs the 1 or 2 year warranty with asus, plus with openbox you have a higher likelyhood of scratches and whatnot.



OK
and is coolermaster PSU better than corsair PSU
only in performance if price is no bar


----------



## bomberboysk

thandakid said:


> OK
> and is coolermaster PSU better than corsair PSU
> only in performance if price is no bar



Nope, corsair and ocz psu's are second only to pcpower&cooling and seasonic


----------



## lovely?

bomberboysk said:


> Nope, corsair and ocz psu's are second only to pcpower&cooling and seasonic



well, corsair are very nice, but OCZ is actually almost mid-level. they do have trouble keeping stable voltages, as listed in the PSU 101 thread.


----------



## Bodaggit23

bomberboysk said:


> Openbox has a higher chance of failure plus only 30 day(or is it 90, still very short) warranty vs the 1 or 2 year warranty with asus, plus with openbox you have a higher likelyhood of scratches and whatnot.



Open Box Return Policy:


> Newegg.com offers a 15-day refund-only return policy for all open box merchandise.



Warranties are provided by the manufacturer, and should still apply to Open Box items.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> Open Box Return Policy:
> 
> 
> Warranties are provided by the manufacturer, and should still apply to Open Box items.



Actually:



> 7-day replacement or refund guarantee on all CPUs, including Open Box processors. All other Open Box merchandise has a 15-day warranty period.



I was almost certain open box items arent covered under manufacuter warranty though....


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Bomberboysk list of parts is pretty good.  I would buy everything he said except the following in my opinion:

Replace the Case, Antec Twelve Hundred for $180 with this:
Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - $120
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021

I would prefer a Gigabyte motherboard over Foxconn because their quality control is the best in the industry.  Replace the Foxconn Bloodrage GTI X58 Motherboard for $234.99 with this:
GIGABYTE GA-EX58-UD4P Motherboard - $260

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128374

I would rather have two hard drives over one very large hard drive as you can copy whatever data you value very easily to your second hard drive.  I have two hard drives in my system and I love it and will likely always be using two drives.
Replace the Western Digital Caviar Black 1 Terabyte Hard Drive for $105 with these:

Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640 gigabyte Hard Drive - $75
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319

and

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200AAKS 320 gigabyte Hard Drive - $55
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074

Edit: There is my two cents worth and hope it is worth more than $0.02.


----------



## bomberboysk

2048Megabytes said:


> Bomberboysk list of parts is pretty good.  I would buy everything he said except the following in my opinion:
> 
> Replace the Case, Antec Twelve Hundred for $180 with this:
> Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - $120
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021
> 
> I would prefer a Gigabyte motherboard over Foxconn because their quality control is the best in the industry.  Replace the Foxconn Bloodrage GTI X58 Motherboard for $234.99 with this:
> GIGABYTE GA-EX58-UD4P Motherboard - $260
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128374
> 
> I would rather have two hard drives over one very large hard drive as you can copy whatever data you value very easily to your second hard drive.  I have two hard drives in my system and I love it and will likely always be using two drives.
> Replace the Western Digital Caviar Black 1 Terabyte Hard Drive for $105 with these:
> 
> Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640 gigabyte Hard Drive - $75
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319
> 
> and
> 
> Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200AAKS 320 gigabyte Hard Drive - $55
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074
> 
> Edit: There is my two cents worth and hope it is worth more than $0.02.



For an i7 rig i would think that a full tower case like the twelve hundred or HAF 932 would be better than a midtower such as the nine hundred, and why recommend a gigabyte over the bloodrage? Its one of the best X58 mobos in the price range and comes with an X-fi card. About the two drives, yeah i guess that would be kinda smart move but the smaller drive is a lower performance drive... Also, go ahead and sort all X58 boards by rating, the bloodrage GTI is the 2nd highest rated mobo, and if im not mistaken mep has the bloodrage also...


----------



## thandakid

yepp mep has bloodrage and i saw the reviews of bloodrage its 1 of the best and i would go for a haf 932 as its a full tower and cheaper than antec 1200 plus i would go for a xigmatek hammer cpu cooler


----------



## bomberboysk

Yeah, the HAF 932 is a great case, for the op here is a link:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160&Tpk=HAF 932
and as far as cpu cooler goes, heres a link for that also:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233032

Remember you will of course need 2 120mm fans with that heatsink


----------



## thandakid

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah, the HAF 932 is a great case, for the op here is a link:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160&Tpk=HAF 932
> and as far as cpu cooler goes, heres a link for that also:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233032
> 
> Remember you will of course need 2 120mm fans with that heatsink



What is the max he can overclock it after using that fan?


----------



## bomberboysk

thandakid said:


> What is the max he can overclock it after using that fan?



Depends on the chip, sometimes your lucky, sometimes your not. Id estimate at least 3.4Ghz though, 3.8 if lucky as the i7's run pretty hot. Now if it was an extreme edition chip you might see speeds of 4.2-4.4Ghz, but nothing higher than that i would imagine...


----------



## leopardforest

What do you guys think about the Antec P193

I would prefer a case without windows and something that I can make really quiet. I have heard good reviews about the Antec p182 as being a quiet case, and I figured that the Antec p193 would be a nice step up?


----------



## bomberboysk

leopardforest said:


> What do you guys think about the Antec P193
> 
> I would prefer a case without windows and something that I can make really quiet. I have heard good reviews about the Antec p182 as being a quiet case, and I figured that the Antec p193 would be a nice step up?



If that review is correct you will have some problems with the xigmatek or any other nice air coolers. 

With some quiet fans this would be a semi silent case, and to make it more silent you could get some soundproofing foam stuff from jab-tech, frozencpu, petras, etc to make it even quieter:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119150


----------



## leopardforest

bomberboysk said:


> If that review is correct you will have some problems with the xigmatek or any other nice air coolers.
> 
> With some quiet fans this would be a semi silent case, and to make it more silent you could get some soundproofing foam stuff from jab-tech, frozencpu, petras, etc to make it even quieter:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119150



How about this case Cooler Master ATCS 840?

It is huge, but it seems to have a lot of potential.


----------



## bomberboysk

That looks like a pretty nice case, plenty wide also.


----------



## leopardforest

Check out this build I have put together.

Newegg wishlist

It is a little over $2000, but I will be buying from various places to save.
I will also add in a Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme cooler, but newegg doesnt have them.

Tell me what you think!


----------



## bomberboysk

You need to make that wishlist public


----------



## leopardforest

bomberboysk said:


> You need to make that wishlist public





damn it...... I had a feeling that would happen.


----------



## leopardforest

I think it should work now.


*The Wish List*


----------



## bengal85

for what you are doing DO NOT SKIMP ON RAM you will need it for pphoto editing programs such as photoshop and so on. Also it never hurts to have extra for gaming just to make sure that you have a nice gaming experience instead of choppy graphics and movements.


----------



## bomberboysk

This wish list is empty.

Hmm, have you hit "make public" on the wishlist? Its gotta be a saved wishlist also(not temporary)


----------



## Russian777

leopardforest said:


> I have a $2000 budget, what should I get?
> 
> This what I want:
> I will be doing a lot of photo editing and cad work, and some gaming.
> 
> i7 For sure
> Dual Monitors (Ideally 24")
> Good gaming, but doesnt need the best of the best, room to go SLI in the future
> About 500GB to 1TB
> DVD burner
> 
> 
> I already have a keyboard and mouse.
> 
> What would you suggest??



what are you going to do with a $2000 pc? fly with it?


----------



## leopardforest

Russian777 said:


> what are you going to do with a $2000 pc? fly with it?



Actually time travel......


----------



## bomberboysk

leopardforest said:


> Actually time travel......



Since wishlists are giving you a hard time apparently, just post the links here


----------



## leopardforest

bomberboysk said:


> This wish list is empty.
> 
> Hmm, have you hit "make public" on the wishlist? Its gotta be a saved wishlist also(not temporary)



I dont see any "make public" but there is a "share" option, which I did. It is also a saved wishlist. Maybe I am copying the wrong link or something. I will try it later.


----------



## bomberboysk

leopardforest said:


> I dont see any "make public" but there is a "share" option, which I did. It is also a saved wishlist. Maybe I am copying the wrong link or something. I will try it later.



Hmm, its saying that the wishlist contains no items, weird. Just post links, would prolly be a tad easier.


----------



## leopardforest

OK here is my ideal i7 build that just might be in my reach.

Case: Cooler Master ATCS 840

MOBO: GIGABYTE GA-EX58-UD4P

GPU: EVGA 896-P3-1255-AR GeForce GTX 260 Core 216

PSU: CORSAIR 850TX

Processor: Intel Core i7 920

RAM: CORSAIR XMS3 6GB DDR3

HD: WD Caviar Black 640GB 7200 RPM

Monitor: (2) SAMSUNG 2433BW 24"

CD Drive: LG 22X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA

Thermal Compound: Arctic Silver 5

CPU Cooler: Thermalright 120 extreme

So it is a little over $2000 but I think it is doable!

Tell me what you think and any suggestions!


----------



## leopardforest

Oh and Vista 64


----------



## lovely?

Looks solid, i have two 500gb WD caviar black's, they run near 100MBps, not bad for a 7200rpm midrange HD.

to cut down on your price, get the Xigmatek s-1283 (idk if its been mentioned in this thread already) but it performs exactly the same as the thermalright and costs half as much.


----------



## bomberboysk

lovely? said:


> Looks solid, i have two 500gb WD caviar black's, they run near 100MBps, not bad for a 7200rpm midrange HD.
> 
> to cut down on your price, get the Xigmatek s-1283 (idk if its been mentioned in this thread already) but it performs exactly the same as the thermalright and costs half as much.



On newegg type in Xigmatek S1283v Dark knight and that cooler is $39.99 and free shipping, excellent cooler.


----------



## leopardforest

lovely? said:


> Looks solid, i have two 500gb WD caviar black's, they run near 100MBps, not bad for a 7200rpm midrange HD.
> 
> to cut down on your price, get the Xigmatek s-1283 (idk if its been mentioned in this thread already) but it performs exactly the same as the thermalright and costs half as much.




Checked it out and it definitely sounds like a good one!


----------



## bomberboysk

If you have room left in your budget go with this gpu:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130475

Also, id recommend taking a look at these monitor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236033

And possibly this mobo(great motherboards from what ive heard they are one of the best):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186169
or the slighty better version of it:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186163

Go with this memory as its faster:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231247

As for thermal compound, go with MX-2 as its a little bit better stuff, plus it also has free shipping like the as5:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186020


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here, take a look at this list: http://www.computerforum.com/144960-i7-pc-parts-check.html

You probably wont need 12GB of RAM, 4 640GB HDDs, and could get a 750W PSU instead, and use the rest of the money for a GPU. Anyhow, that's just to give you an idea of what you could get for around $2,000. 

EDIT: Oh, and if you are looking for an insanely awesome motherboard, look no further: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188047


----------



## bomberboysk

Irishwhistle said:


> Here, take a look at this list: http://www.computerforum.com/144960-i7-pc-parts-check.html
> 
> You probably wont need 12GB of RAM, 4 640GB HDDs, and could get a 750W PSU instead, and use the rest of the money for a GPU. Anyhow, that's just to give you an idea of what you could get for around $2,000.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and if you are looking for an insanely awesome motherboard, look no further: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188047



Where are you seeing 4 hdd's at? Plus the 850w power supply is money well spent for future upgrades. Plus dont forget that the $2000 the op specified also includes 2x 24" monitors.


----------



## Irishwhistle

bomberboysk said:


> Where are you seeing 4 hdd's at? Plus the 850w power supply is money well spent for future upgrades.



lol  I hadn't noticed there were four pages so I was referring to the rig I had linked to. 

Yeah, the 840W is a good PSU to have, but not absolutely necessary.


----------



## bomberboysk

Irishwhistle said:


> lol  I hadn't noticed there were four pages so I was referring to the rig I had linked to.
> 
> Yeah, the 840W is a good PSU to have, but not absolutely necessary.



Yeah, i think that with the few changes(GTX 275 over 260c216), 1600mhz Gskill over corsair 1333mhz, S1283 over true, asus monitors over samsung, and bloodrage mobo it should be a pretty nice rig.


----------



## leopardforest

bomberboysk said:


> If you have room left in your budget go with this gpu:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130475
> 
> Also, id recommend taking a look at these monitor:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236033
> 
> And possibly this mobo(great motherboards from what ive heard they are one of the best):
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186169
> or the slighty better version of it:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186163
> 
> Go with this memory as its faster:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231247
> 
> As for thermal compound, go with MX-2 as its a little bit better stuff, plus it also has free shipping like the as5:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186020



I do like the GTX 275, but I was thinking about going SLI if I find that one 260 is not enough. Do you think that is not a good idea? I am not necessarly building a gaming rig, it might end up being one though.


----------



## bomberboysk

leopardforest said:


> I do like the GTX 275, but I was thinking about going SLI if I find that one 260 is not enough. Do you think that is not a good idea? I am not necessarly building a gaming rig, it might end up being one though.



Personally i would go with the GTX275, as it also leaves you the option to SLI and gets you a pretty decent increase in performance over the GTX 260


----------



## leopardforest

bomberboysk said:


> Personally i would go with the GTX275, as it also leaves you the option to SLI and gets you a pretty decent increase in performance over the GTX 260



Very true.... I will re evaluate


----------



## millz777

bomberboysk said:


> Where are you seeing 4 hdd's at? Plus the 850w power supply is money well spent for future upgrades. Plus dont forget that the $2000 the op specified also includes 2x 24" monitors.



@ the 4 hdd's hes referring to his list in the link


----------



## gold333

Im building a $700 setup (no monitors) using the old Core Duo 2 3.0ghz and I'm using a GTX 275. For your i7 beast I would definitely not go lower than 275. Hell I'd get a 295!

Whatever you do make sure you've seen the Geforce 3D vision thing before you go on, it looks amazing in 1st person shooters and say race simulators. It needs a 120hz monitor though. Oh, and and it halves your effective framerate.


----------



## leopardforest

Mushkin Memory anyone? Good or bad experiences? 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226034


----------



## bomberboysk

Mushkin memory is excellent


----------



## 2048Megabytes

The following manufacturers make good quality random access memory:

Corsair
Crucial 
G.Skill 
Kingston
Mushkin
OCZ 
Patriot
PNY
pqi
Super Talent


----------



## bomberboysk

2048Megabytes said:


> The following manufacturers make good quality random access memory:
> 
> Corsair
> Crucial
> G.Skill
> Kingston
> Mushkin
> OCZ
> Patriot
> PNY
> pqi
> Super Talent



Geil also makes some pretty decent memory


----------



## leopardforest

So I did a memory comparison on the egg,

What would you suggest and why?


----------



## bomberboysk

This because best timings of ones in ur list:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231247

But this is also really good memory:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145236


----------



## dsolash

This is the REAL experience for $2000 none of that other stuff that people mentioned this rig tops all, w8ting for wishlist to be uploaded so for now if u can understand:

 . 
Update27-136-152   LG 22X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model GH22NS30 - OEM 
Model #:GH22NS30 
Item #:N82E16827136152 
Return Policy:30 Day Return Policy 
In Stock 
Note (Add27-136-152)


Save   Cancel   $24.99   $24.99 
.  . 
Update11-235-015   ZALMAN PROFESSIONAL GS-1000-TT Titanium Computer Case Aluminum / 1.0mm SECC Steel Full Tower With Hot Swap Bays & PSU Roller ... - Retail 
Model #:GS-1000-TT 
Item #:N82E16811235015 
Return Policy:Standard Return Policy 
In Stock 
Note (Add11-235-015)


Save   Cancel   $199.99 -$40.00 Instant $159.99 
.  . 
Update22-136-073   Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive - OEM 
Model #:WD5000AAKS 
Item #:N82E16822136073 
Return Policy:30 Day Return Policy 
In Stock 
Note (Add22-136-073)


Save   Cancel   $59.99   $119.98 
.  . 
Update24-236-049   ASUS VW246H Black 24" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail 
Model #:VW246H 
Item #:N82E16824236049 
Return Policy:LCD Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy 
In Stock 
Note (Add24-236-049)


Save   Cancel   $259.99 -$20.00 Instant $239.99 
.  . 
Update14-150-359   XFX HD-489A-ZDFC Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card - Retail 
Model #:HD-489A-ZDFC 
Item #:N82E16814150359 
Return Policy:Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy 
In Stock 
Mail in Rebate

Note (Add14-150-359)


Save   Cancel   $259.99 -$10.00 Instant $499.98 
.  . 
Update17-139-009   CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply - Retail 
Model #:CMPSU-850TX 
Item #:N82E16817139009 
Return Policy:Standard Return Policy 
In Stock 
Mail in Rebate

Note (Add17-139-009)


Save   Cancel   $159.99 -$10.00 Instant $149.99 
.  . 
Update20-145-222   CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TR3X6G1600C9 - Retail 
Model #:TR3X6G1600C9 
Item #:N82E16820145222 
Return Policy:Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy 
In Stock 
Note (Add20-145-222)


Save   Cancel   $100.00   $100.00 
.  . 
Update13-131-365   ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
Model #6T Deluxe V2 
Item #:N82E16813131365 
Return Policy:Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy 
In Stock 
Note (Add13-131-365)


Save   Cancel   $289.99   $289.99 
.  . 
Update19-115-202   Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem 2.66GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80601920 - Retail 
Model #:BX80601920 
Item #:N82E16819115202 
Return Policyrocessors (CPUs) Return Policy 
In Stock 
Note (Add19-115-202)


Save   Cancel   $288.99 -$9.00 Instant $279.99 
.  . 
Update32-116-488   Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 64-bit for System Builders - OEM 
Model #:66I-01939 
Item #:N82E16832116488 
Return Policy:Software Return Policy 
In Stock 
Note (Add32-116-488)


Save   Cancel   $99.99   $99.99 
.  . 
Update35-103-055   COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler - Retail 
Model #:RR-UV8-XBU1-GP 
Item #:N82E16835103055 
Return Policy:Standard Return Policy 
In Stock 
Note (Add35-103-055)


Save   Cancel   $69.99   $69.99 
Subtotal: $2,034.88

Dual HDD
Dual GFX


----------



## bomberboysk

dsolash said:


> This is the REAL experience for $2000 none of that other stuff that people mentioned this rig tops all, w8ting for wishlist to be uploaded so for now if u can understand:
> 
> .
> Update27-136-152   LG 22X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model GH22NS30 - OEM
> Model #:GH22NS30
> Item #:N82E16827136152
> Return Policy:30 Day Return Policy
> In Stock
> Note (Add27-136-152)
> 
> 
> Save   Cancel   $24.99   $24.99
> .  .
> Update11-235-015   ZALMAN PROFESSIONAL GS-1000-TT Titanium Computer Case Aluminum / 1.0mm SECC Steel Full Tower With Hot Swap Bays & PSU Roller ... - Retail
> Model #:GS-1000-TT
> Item #:N82E16811235015
> Return Policy:Standard Return Policy
> In Stock
> Note (Add11-235-015)
> 
> 
> Save   Cancel   $199.99 -$40.00 Instant $159.99
> .  .
> Update22-136-073   Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive - OEM
> Model #:WD5000AAKS
> Item #:N82E16822136073
> Return Policy:30 Day Return Policy
> In Stock
> Note (Add22-136-073)
> 
> 
> Save   Cancel   $59.99   $119.98
> .  .
> Update24-236-049   ASUS VW246H Black 24" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail
> Model #:VW246H
> Item #:N82E16824236049
> Return Policy:LCD Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy
> In Stock
> Note (Add24-236-049)
> 
> 
> Save   Cancel   $259.99 -$20.00 Instant $239.99
> .  .
> Update14-150-359   XFX HD-489A-ZDFC Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card - Retail
> Model #:HD-489A-ZDFC
> Item #:N82E16814150359
> Return Policy:Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy
> In Stock
> Mail in Rebate
> 
> Note (Add14-150-359)
> 
> 
> Save   Cancel   $259.99 -$10.00 Instant $499.98
> .  .
> Update17-139-009   CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply - Retail
> Model #:CMPSU-850TX
> Item #:N82E16817139009
> Return Policy:Standard Return Policy
> In Stock
> Mail in Rebate
> 
> Note (Add17-139-009)
> 
> 
> Save   Cancel   $159.99 -$10.00 Instant $149.99
> .  .
> Update20-145-222   CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TR3X6G1600C9 - Retail
> Model #:TR3X6G1600C9
> Item #:N82E16820145222
> Return Policy:Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy
> In Stock
> Note (Add20-145-222)
> 
> 
> Save   Cancel   $100.00   $100.00
> .  .
> Update13-131-365   ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
> Model #6T Deluxe V2
> Item #:N82E16813131365
> Return Policy:Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy
> In Stock
> Note (Add13-131-365)
> 
> 
> Save   Cancel   $289.99   $289.99
> .  .
> Update19-115-202   Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem 2.66GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80601920 - Retail
> Model #:BX80601920
> Item #:N82E16819115202
> Return Policyrocessors (CPUs) Return Policy
> In Stock
> Note (Add19-115-202)
> 
> 
> Save   Cancel   $288.99 -$9.00 Instant $279.99
> .  .
> Update32-116-488   Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 64-bit for System Builders - OEM
> Model #:66I-01939
> Item #:N82E16832116488
> Return Policy:Software Return Policy
> In Stock
> Note (Add32-116-488)
> 
> 
> Save   Cancel   $99.99   $99.99
> .  .
> Update35-103-055   COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler - Retail
> Model #:RR-UV8-XBU1-GP
> Item #:N82E16835103055
> Return Policy:Standard Return Policy
> In Stock
> Note (Add35-103-055)
> 
> 
> Save   Cancel   $69.99   $69.99
> Subtotal: $2,034.88
> 
> Dual HDD
> Dual GFX



Yeah.... No it aint, because the OP needs twin monitors and an OS in the price.


----------



## dsolash

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah.... No it aint, because the OP needs twin monitors and an OS in the price.



dude os is there,and fine ill get twin monitors still a better rig that others ill change the list


----------



## dsolash

srry double post but to please you i completed another computer which is actually -$2000 and HAS dual monitors and a windowless silent case, you could also get a GTX 295 for same price, you might need to add a few fans for better cooling though. Happy now OP? 
If others think I need to get a new case tell me, because you might.

LG 22X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model GH22NS30 - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136152

NZXT WHISPER WHI - 001BK Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146051

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive - OEM *X2*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073

ASUS VW224U Black 22" 2ms(GTG) Widescreen LCD Monitor *X2. If you really need 24" tell me.*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236050

HD-489A-ZDFC Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card - Retail *X2*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150359

CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009

CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145222

MSI X58 Platinum SLI LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130220

Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem 2.66GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 64-bit for System Builders - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488

COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055
*TOTAL BEFORE REBATES w/o SHIPPING:*
$2,004.87
Rebates:
$20 for monitors (mabye 2 for dual not sure)
$20 for gfx (x2 also, maybe)
$10 for psu
*C'mon guys w8ting to see what you think!*


----------



## leopardforest

dsolash said:


> srry double post but to please you i completed another computer which is actually -$2000 and HAS dual monitors and a windowless silent case, you could also get a GTX 295 for same price, you might need to add a few fans for better cooling though. Happy now OP?
> If others think I need to get a new case tell me, because you might.
> 
> LG 22X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model GH22NS30 - OEM
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136152
> 
> NZXT WHISPER WHI - 001BK Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146051
> 
> Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive - OEM *X2*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073
> 
> ASUS VW224U Black 22" 2ms(GTG) Widescreen LCD Monitor *X2. If you really need 24" tell me.*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236050
> 
> HD-489A-ZDFC Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card - Retail *X2*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150359
> 
> CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply - Retail
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009
> 
> CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145222
> 
> MSI X58 Platinum SLI LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130220
> 
> Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem 2.66GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor - Retail
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202
> 
> Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 64-bit for System Builders - OEM
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488
> 
> COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler - Retail
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055
> *TOTAL BEFORE REBATES w/o SHIPPING:*
> $2,004.87
> Rebates:
> $20 for monitors (mabye 2 for dual not sure)
> $20 for gfx (x2 also, maybe)
> $10 for psu



Thank you for your input. I am not trying to create some competition of who can build the best computer for $2000, I am just trying to get a good idea of what other people find to be good and reliable products, as I am new to computers and I know that many others are as well.

As far at 24" screens go, no I don't NEED them but I like the 1920x1200 aspect ratio (and I want to play HD, yes I know 1080 does too), and I would like to two for some serious real estate. 

I plan to use this computer mainly photo, CAD, programming and then gaming. I would like to game with it, but that will come later if I feel that I would like to start gaming more. AKA I don' think I need xfire or SLI...yet, But i want the option.


Also why the MSI board? I haven't heard anyone mention MSI. Why do you suggest it?


----------



## dsolash

leopardforest said:


> Thank you for your input. I am not trying to create some competition of who can build the best computer for $2000, I am just trying to get a good idea of what other people find to be good and reliable products, as I am new to computers and I know that many others are as well.
> 
> As far at 24" screens go, no I don't NEED them but I like the 1920x1200 aspect ratio (and I want to play HD, yes I know 1080 does too), and I would like to two for some serious real estate.
> 
> I plan to use this computer mainly photo, CAD, programming and then gaming. I would like to game with it, but that will come later if I feel that I would like to start gaming more. AKA I don' think I need xfire or SLI...yet, But i want the option.
> 
> 
> Also why the MSI board? I haven't heard anyone mention MSI. Why do you suggest it?


MSI is a nice board, nothing wrong with it! OP did mention better OC boards though, but if you dont plan ocing this would be better, because, it is cheaper! That is why i have picked it, if you don't mind spending a bit more i would reccomend getting the other boards that OP mentioned. This board will OC nice too though. So i basicly picked it beacause its cheaper. Most MOBO brands are good but stay away from guys like Biostar, Elitegroup, and Zotac(Sometimes the comeout with good boards, though). People you have never heard of. DFI, Gigabyte, ASUS, Asrock, Foxconn, MSI, EVGA, but the funny thing is not so much Intel(Intel boards are just decent). These are a few of the many companies you can trust. 4890 CF will also destroy any other setup on the market now even the GTX 295. Unless the GTX's are in Sli. The 4890 is about as fast or a bit faster than GTX 285.


----------



## bomberboysk

dsolash said:


> MSI is a nice board, nothing wrong with it! OP did mention better OC boards though, but if you dont plan ocing this would be better, because, it is cheaper! That is why i have picked it, if you don't mind spending a bit more i would reccomend getting the other boards that OP mentioned. This board will OC nice too though. So i basicly picked it beacause its cheaper. Most MOBO brands are good but stay away from guys like Biostar, Elitegroup, and Zotac(Sometimes the comeout with good boards, though). People you have never heard of. DFI, Gigabyte, ASUS, Asrock, Foxconn, MSI, EVGA, but the funny thing is not so much Intel(Intel boards are just decent). These are a few of the many companies you can trust. 4890 CF will also destroy any other setup on the market now even the GTX 295. Unless the GTX's are in Sli. The 4890 is about as fast or a bit faster than GTX 285.



leopardfrost is the op Also, look again at benchies, the GTX 285 is quite a bit better than the 4890...

GTX285:





HD4890:


----------



## dsolash

bomberboysk said:


> leopardfrost is the op Also, look again at benchies, the GTX 285 is quite a bit better than the 4890...
> 
> GTX285:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD4890:


But those are benchies check actual gaming performance. Also OP reffered to evryone else also, and you just love criticizing me even though the gtx MAY be better than the 4890 but you have to admit, it is a better rig than the other guys.
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...16365-sapphire-radeon-hd-4890-1gb-review.html 
So as you can see the 4890 is easily holding out against GTX 285. Note that holding out dosen't mean it's better.


----------



## bomberboysk

dsolash said:


> But those are benchies check actual gaming performance. Also OP reffered to evryone else also, and you just love criticizing me even though the gtx MAY be better than the 4890 but you have to admit, it is a better rig than the other guys.



No.. im just trying to help with whats best for the OP, the GTX285 is a much better card than the 4890, which is only an improved 4870, which the 4870 is only comparable to the regular(not 216 core) gtx 260.


----------



## dsolash

bomberboysk said:


> No.. im just trying to help with whats best for the OP, the GTX285 is a much better card than the 4890, which is only an improved 4870, which the 4870 is only comparable to the regular(not 216 core) gtx 260.


still tho did you check the review thier neck and neck. So benchies don't help you they only give you a number, check actual performance!
Geez if you really wanted to get in to that argument he should just go get a GTX 295 when the single pcbs come out. 4890 CF beats GTX 295 for same price that's also why im suggesting it. If he wanted to wait even more he could get 4890X2. U seem like a fanboi not trying to be offensive, of course, because the review dosn't say its better at all, its only better because the benchmark gives you a higher number. And don't come to me about Crysis because Nvidia will alway have #1 spot in crysis, which in itself, has become a benchmark which isn't fair for Ati. Crysis is the only game where GTX 285 outpreforms it be at the greatest 10 fps(also HAWX, which is also for Nvidia). Also my bad you posted that before i put out the edit. Also $100 more the price for performance is terrible for GTX 285. Id also like sum1 else to come in this argument cause i am curious to know what people think. Even more edidting, lol the 4890 wil OC enough to suffice for anyones needs, and also 4890 all games max, gtx 285 all games max, 4890 $250, gtx 285 $350?


----------



## bomberboysk

dsolash said:


> still tho did you check the review thier neck and neck. So benchies don't help you they only give you a number, check actual performance!
> Geez if you really wanted to get in to that argument he should just go get a GTX 295 when the single pcbs come out. 4890 CF beats GTX 295 for same price that's also why im suggesting it.



I have, its about neck and neck with a GTX260 Core 216 and 4890 in Left 4 Dead/Far Cry 2/Crysis until u hit 2560x1600 where the 260 pulls ahead, the GTX285 is about 20% faster overall. Some benchies that include the GTX275(stripped down gtx285) and 4890:












http://common.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/23/0,1425,i=235502,00.gif

Of course the GTX285 will be faster than the GTX275.


----------



## dsolash

bomberboysk said:


> I have, its about neck and neck with a GTX260 Core 216 and 4890 in Left 4 Dead/Far Cry 2/Crysis until u hit 2560x1600 where the 260 pulls ahead, the GTX285 is about 20% faster overall. Some benchies that include the GTX275(stripped down gtx285) and 4890:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://common.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/23/0,1425,i=235502,00.gif
> 
> Of course the GTX285 will be faster than the GTX275.


this is funny because we both post the things that show when the card we want to be better card is better i would post my reviews where the 4890 is top over gtx 285 but dont know how lol. But can u justify the $100 more? And again looks like you replied before my 1 million edits.












what about that?

Also as i have said benchies are a fun game. Oh but if you have a higher number but i perform beter who wins? Benchies are not valid, unless you build a system soely for benching.
Well im tired of this hands down 4890 CF beats GTX 285 and we still came to his price and i have made a better system.


----------



## bomberboysk

dsolash said:


> this is funny because we both post the things that show when the card we want to be better card is better i would post my reviews where the 4890 is top over gtx 285 but dont know how lol. But can u justify the $100 more? And again looks like you replied before my 1 million edits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about that?
> 
> Also as i have said benchies are a fun game. Oh but if you have a higher number but i perform beter who wins? Benchies are not valid, unless you build a system soely for benching.
> Well im tired of this hands down 4890 CF beats GTX 285 and we still came to his price and i have made a better system.



The 4890 is not better than a gtx285, start a thread in the video cards section if you wanna argue about it.


----------



## dsolash

bomberboysk said:


> The 4890 is not better than a gtx285, start a thread in the video cards section if you wanna argue about it.


never said it was i said it could hold its own against it, which it can. And the point is not that it's a better cards, its that u have built a better system for him 4890 CF destroys GTX 285. And i did it in his budget.


----------



## leopardforest

bomberboysk said:


> The 4890 is not better than a gtx285, start a thread in the video cards section if you wanna argue about it.




Thank you bomberboysk! This is all very interesting, but I dont need to read this argument. I have seen many different reviews on various sites, and I think I know what I am going to choose for a GPU.


----------



## bomberboysk

dsolash said:


> never said it was i said it could hold its own against it, which it can. And the point is not that it's a better cards, its that u have built a better system for him 4890 CF destroys GTX 285. And i did it in his budget.



True... but especially when the user is not gaming more important are things such as monitors, hard drive space, etc.


----------



## dsolash

bomberboysk said:


> True... but especially when the user is not gaming more important are things such as monitors, hard drive space, etc.


 Still good dual monitors 1tb hdd space same as before!


----------



## dsolash

leopardforest said:


> Thank you bomberboysk! This is all very interesting, but I dont need to read this argument. I have seen many different reviews on various sites, and I think I know what I am going to choose for a GPU.


also remeber theres dual 4890 but if you have the money to beat the dual 4890 with dual gtx 285 go for it my friend. Which you said you might upgrade sli later so i think you went with the gtx 285. But there is a 4890x2 coming out soon. *HOLD THE PHONE just though of this, check this out! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150349 that will beat gtx 285!* DOnt argue with me about that. But remeber also just get the gtx 295 over 285. here it is 4890>GTX 285>4870x2>GTX 295. The 4870x2 will save you $110 for you 24" dual monitor setup though.


----------



## leopardforest

dsolash said:


> also remeber theres dual 4890 but if you have the money to beat the dual 4890 with dual gtx 285 go for it my friend. Which you said you might upgrade sli later so i think you went with the gtx 285. But there is a 4890x2 coming out soon. *HOLD THE PHONE just though of this, check this out! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150349 that will beat gtx 285!* DOnt argue with me about that. But remeber also just get the gtx 295 over 285. here it is 4890>GTX 285>4870x2>GTX 295. The 4870x2 will save you $110 for you 24" dual monitor setup though.



I dont want to spend that much. Please move this on to your other thread. 

Thanks.


----------



## dsolash

leopardforest said:


> I dont want to spend that much. Please move this on to your other thread.
> 
> Thanks.



dude its in your $2000 budget.... and this isn't an argument anymore im trying to get a better card for you and it cost the same as GTX 285 or like $20 more or something. I could get you a system with gtx 285 for you budget including 2 gtx 285's and everything else but you would have to sacfrifice some things. Its sounds like you angry for me building a better system in your budget and why is that so? ill post it in a few minutes once i have it together.

NEXT EDIT. 

Ok, everything is the same as the list before. Remove the hardrives and add this on:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136298

Now new case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146054 Comes with a shiny mouse.. Not good looking mouse though.

New graphics:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130480
there are GTX 285x2 and tatal is around $1920 with rebates there you go your new system.
These are all reliable products as you see from the reviews.
Here are a list of products you can trust:
ASUS, Samsung, Gateway, LG, Vizio, VeiwSonic, and Acer are all good monitors (from experience) Vizio makes lcd televisons though. 
HDDS- Samsung, Seagate, Western Digital, HP, Fujitsu, and HITACHI are all trustworthy one.
PSUS- many unheardbrands make very good psus but the top of the line are Corsair and ABS. Check the reviews on newegg if you find a cheap PSU that you never heard of. It may still be good. 
GFX- All cards from ATi and NVIDIA are reliable, XFX, EVGA, and ASUS are some of the best manufacturers.
MOBO- Stay away from companies you never herd of, the usually have bad motherboars, but they are cheap. 
RAM- Listed in this thread a million times those are all good manufacturers.
Sound: ASUS, Creative are good.
Cases- Antec, CoolerMaster, Zalman, ABS/Tagan, are the most known for good qality and cooling, there are other though.


----------



## leopardforest

dsolash said:


> dude its in your $2000 budget.... and this isn't an argument anymore im trying to get a better card for you and it cost the same as GTX 285 or like $20 more or something. I could get you a system with gtx 285 for you budget including 2 gtx 285's and everything else but you would have to sacfrifice some things. Its sounds like you angry for me building a better system in your budget and why is that so? ill post it in a few minutes once i have it together.
> 
> NEXT EDIT.
> 
> Ok, everything is the same as the list before. Remove the hardrives and add this on:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136298
> 
> 
> 
> Now new case:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146054 Comes with a shiny mouse.. Not good looking mouse though.
> 
> New graphics:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130480
> there are GTX 285x2 and tatal is around $1920 with rebates there you go your new system.
> These are all reliable products as you see from the reviews.
> Here are a list of products you can trust:
> ASUS, Samsung, Gateway, LG, Vizio, VeiwSonic, and Acer are all good monitors (from experience) Vizio makes lcd televisons though.
> HDDS- Samsung, Seagate, Western Digital, HP, Fujitsu, and HITACHI are all trustworthy one.
> PSUS- many unheardbrands make very good psus but the top of the line are Corsair and ABS. Check the reviews on newegg if you find a cheap PSU that you never heard of. It may still be good.
> GFX- All cards from ATi and NVIDIA are reliable, XFX, EVGA, and ASUS are some of the best manufacturers.
> MOBO- Stay away from companies you never herd of, the usually have bad motherboars, but they are cheap.
> RAM- Listed in this thread a million times those are all good manufacturers.
> Sound: ASUS, Creative are good.
> Cases- Antec, CoolerMaster, Zalman, ABS/Tagan, are the most known for good qality and cooling, there are other though.



Thank you.
I would love to get dual high end cards, but I dont see myself doing a lot of gaming and I think the other components are more important to start off with. Like a nice keyboard, and mouse maybe an extra hard drive etc. But i am taking all your input into account so THANK YOU!


----------



## dsolash

leopardforest said:


> I would love to get dual high end cards, but I dont see myself doing a lot of gaming and I think the other components are more important to start off with. Like a nice keyboard, and mouse maybe an extra hard drive etc. But i am taking all your input into account so THANK YOU!



Ok so you want a keyboard and mouse, but you wont be doing much gaming but alot of video/photo editing, so i wouldn't suggest you get a gaming keyboard, i would suggest a comfortable keyboard. The microsoft is very comfortbale, I tried it at Besy Buy, 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823109038
both a mouse and keyboard. There are many others but this is among the only ones i have tried, and it felt like my hand was floating, if you want theres also expensive editing mice but they are $150+. And for harddrives, all are good basicly. 640GB would be enough but if you want more space, there are 1TB hdds out there. If  you just want a beatiful keyboard the Razers look amazing, but they are limited on features. There keyboards dont contain anything that helpful to anyone, they just look amazing. The may have 10 macros on one board (i don't recall, but they're odly placed.) if you want monster storage, drop one GTX and HDD and if you want alot space i would suggest getting an external harddrive because they work very well with videos/photos. (not games). Get 2 of theres even three if you want that much one should be enogh though. But if you want 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822145233
With the keyboard and mouse it is for close up dektop use, not long range. Hese are some other products you can check out
if you right handed http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126038
same right hand http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126042
would you want speakers or headphones?


----------



## leopardforest

Here is an update to what I ended up doing with my $2000 build that ended up being a "tad" bit more than $2k.

I haven't done any benchmarks yet, but I will in the future.

Enjoy and let me know what you think!































I ended up changing around the fans from the way they are in the pics and everything is running cool and quiet. I plan to overclock to maybe 3.2 or so but everything is running stable right now and I running Windows & RC 7100.

My SLI setup runs hot and the top card runs about 10* hotter than the lower, because of the minimized airflow. I added the airduct that came with the ATCS 840 case and that has helped a little. Other than the hot cards I love it!


----------



## ScOuT

Very nice rig man...I bet you do love it!

I WANT TO SEE BENCHIES!


----------



## bomberboysk

Looking *Great*. Make sure to post some benchies


----------



## linkin

Wow, if i had $2k i'd do something like that! That looks like an awesome system!
Post some benchies if crysis! Maybe you'll actually get playable performance on very high settings... lol.


----------



## susik89

Sick build, you shouldn't have any problems getting it to 3.2. The only thing i would change would be getting megahalems instead of noctua but since you dont plan to go crazy with your overclock the one you got should be plenty. Btw did you get C0 or D0 stepping ?


----------



## leopardforest

susik89 said:


> Sick build, you shouldn't have any problems getting it to 3.2. The only thing i would change would be getting megahalems instead of noctua but since you dont plan to go crazy with your overclock the one you got should be plenty. Btw did you get C0 or D0 stepping ?



I am not sure. How do I check?


----------



## bomberboysk

leopardforest said:


> I am not sure. How do I check?


CPU Box, should say either:
_C0_ would be(SLBCH)
_D0_ would be(SLBEJ)


----------



## leopardforest

bomberboysk said:


> CPU Box, should say either:
> _C0_ would be(SLBCH)
> _D0_ would be(SLBEJ)



OKay then I have D0.

I remember starting to look into C0 vs D0 stepping when I was researching everything, but I said to hell with it. But what is the difference?


----------



## susik89

Well basically D0's are newer and can get to higher frequencies with lower voltages. They are supposed to run cooler too but they dont!!! At least mine doesnt :/ Or maybe its just my heatsink :x Should have gone with megahalems :<


----------



## bomberboysk

susik89 said:


> Well basically D0's are newer and can get to higher frequencies with lower voltages. They are supposed to run cooler too but they dont!!! At least mine doesnt :/ Or maybe its just my heatsink :x Should have gone with megahalems :<


Yup, the D0 is a newer stepping. And yes, the prolimatech megahalems are awesome.


----------



## citruscomputers

I'd build it from scratch and make sure you get a really good processor and board before you go spending too much on everything else. You want to have a good foundation to keep adding to.


----------



## leopardforest

citruscomputers said:


> I'd build it from scratch and make sure you get a really good processor and board before you go spending too much on everything else. You want to have a good foundation to keep adding to.



Thanks for the input, but it is a tad late. Read above.


----------

